# Mirena and EWCM?



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

I got a Mirena at my 6 week checkup after DD2 was born via c-section after attempted HBAC. My husband and I decided that that would be better than a tubal... just in case we change our mind about more children. I really don't think I could handle another c-section though... if it were to happen a third time.
Anyway, I've had the usual side-effects of the Mirena being placed, but I've also noticed lots of EWCM. I rarely had it while TTC with both the girls, and had trouble conceiving both of them... so, I'm kind of alarmed. Even more so because sex has been a little uncomfortable to me. TMI... kind of like being rubbed with sandpaper. I have no insurance, we just moved, and I really can't afford to see a doc right now. Does anyone know if this is normal and something that will pass? The doc that put it in treated me like a second class citizen and I really don't feel comfortable contacting his office.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Everything you explained sounds normal to me. I had the Mirena for 2 1/2 years and it took some getting used to, but then got annoying. The EWCM and dryness is probably your hormones adjusting. The little bit of hormones that is does have can do strange things to you overtime. And the pain during sex gets better, but never fully went away for me (I found some positions EXCRUTIATING to the point where I thought it was puncturing my uterus). I mentioned all of these things to the doc and she seemed pretty casual about them, like they were normal.


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

This doc didn't even have me come back in and have the placement checked. He said I could do that myself, whereas when my sister got it she had to go in once a month for 3 months to have it checked. She doesn't even notice her at all. I can feel the strings with my fingers, but I'm still really paranoid. So, it can make sex kind of painful? I just don't need that.







I'm kind of sad about it, and I don't really want to deal with this while trying to deal with all the emotional stuff surrounding my births. I just don't know what to do. I don't care if I ever see a doc again in my life, but if I have to I guess I have to. But, if this is normal... I don't know that I want to keep this thing. Especially, because of the sex thing.


----------



## Natalie143 (May 14, 2007)

i had the same problem with the mirena .. sex became painful and it felt like sandpaper as well.. also i was so tight my dh could hardly get in and when he did get there OMG it was excruciating! ... then... i listened to my heart.. took out the mirena AND.. a WORLD of difference














im back to normal!

i had thought that because of pregnancy things down there moved or something and that i would never be able to dtd happily again..







listen to your heart... take out the mirena if it bothers you. if you dont want to then just wait a few months and see if it settles down


----------

